# LCol Pierre Labelle killed by a car while cycling



## Occam (6 Aug 2011)

Original Link

Lieutenant-colonel killed by a car while cycling

63-year-old Lt.-Col. Pierre Labelle spent 45 years in the Canadian Forces 

Police say a cyclist who was killed Thursday night in Saint-Gabriel-de-Valcartier, Que. was 63-year-old Lt.-Col. Pierre Labelle.

The lieutenant-colonel died after he was struck by a car along Highway 371 northwest of Quebec City.

The Chicoutimi native who was living in Montreal was taking part in a cadets music camp at CFB Valcartier.

He had been in the Canadian forces for 45 years, serving in Great Britain, Belgium, Germany, and Cyprus.

The 34-year-old driver of the car that collided with Lt.-Col. Labelle suffered serious injuries and remains in hospital.

Police said he could face charges including impaired driving.


----------



## REDinstaller (6 Aug 2011)

My condolences to his family.


----------



## Good2Golf (6 Aug 2011)

Very sad news.  Thoughts and prayers to LCol Labelle's family and friends.


----------



## Fatalize (6 Aug 2011)

RIP Sir.


----------



## gun runner (6 Aug 2011)

My condolences to the family, friends and comrades of LCol Labelle. Rest in peace Sir. Ubique   :yellow:


----------



## tomahawk6 (7 Aug 2011)

Very sad. My condolences to LTC Labelle's family.


----------



## wildman0101 (7 Aug 2011)

Very Sad New's  
Condolences to the Family
Scoty B


----------

